
Incremental – Library for incremental computations - erwan
https://opensource.janestreet.com/incremental/
======
chenglou
verg related: check out Adapton: [http://adapton.org/](http://adapton.org/),
specifically, the May 2017 video in the videos section.

There’s a comment in the initial Incremental blog post about it:
[https://blog.janestreet.com/introducing-
incremental/?utm_sou...](https://blog.janestreet.com/introducing-
incremental/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=introducing-
incremental#isso-608)

~~~
xvilka
Latest versions of Adapton are written in Rust by the way.

~~~
chenglou
Yep! The video explains why at the end. These models are often very GC-
unfriendly unless you know what you're going & have reasonably good hooks into
the GC. Jane Street talks about this aspect here too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6a5G5i4gQU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6a5G5i4gQU)

------
nateabele
The author just gave a talk at Strange Loop [0] that provides a better
conceptual overview than the talk linked in the docs. Pretty interesting
stuff.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3xX37RGJKE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3xX37RGJKE)

------
dang
Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9908044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9908044)

------
i_s
The ideas in Incremental are really intriguing if you are trying to build high
performance systems.

Here is a partial port to .NET, if anyone is interested:

[https://github.com/isaksky/Incremental.NET](https://github.com/isaksky/Incremental.NET)

~~~
polskibus
Thanks! What's missing from the port? Are you planning to continue working on
it?

~~~
i_s
It is missing Signal.bind, which is a way to allow dynamic signal graphs (a
pretty advanced feature). There is also work to be done in optimizing the
order of re-computations. I'm not sure about further work yet, depends on if
we end up using it at work.

------
polskibus
Is anyone using it in production apart from Jane Street?

~~~
erwan
I doubt it. It was open-sourced a few months ago and take some time to wrap
your head around, at least for me.

edit: In fact, it is much older than that as dang pointed out.

